# What driver for Intel 82545EM Gigabit Ethernet Controller?

## Thaidog

I'm building a VM on VMware Workstation 11. lspci shows I have a Intel 82545EM Gigabit Ethernet Controller but I cannot find a match in the kernel source. Any idea what driver I need?

----------

## P1neapple

http://cateee.net/lkddb/web-lkddb/E1000.html

TD;DR: you need E1000, labelled as "Intel(R) PRO/1000 Gigabit Ethernet support"

----------

